# T-2 WHAT if nothing happens?



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well life will go on. I for one will have seen the holes in my preps and corrected some issues. I am more prepared now then I was 2 weeks ago and will have a few more things taken care of by COB tomorrow. I made pancakes (from scratch) last night for dinner... we are going to pick up a few more things of baking powder and salt

It has been interesting doing these T Minus posts... A few of you have had the opinion that it is good to set a date and prepped for it so you get ready, some others think it might happen and have gotten on board, a couple of folks have taken this opportunity to put down Christians and poke fun at their believes, and others are just OK WHATEVER,

BUT the worst ones and the ones that I wish would just shut up are the ones that are saying life is just going to go on and NOTHING is every going to happen.... MAYBE (I doubt it) but MAYBE you are right -if so why are you even here...if you are going to preach against prepping or make fun of it?? why talk others out of doing it???

REALLY, if you think life is JUST GOING TO GO ON - your time would be better spent doing other things....

ישו הוא אדון


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If nothing happens tomorrow, I will giving prayers of thanks. No one knows what the future holds or when. That is why we prep. Otherwise it is a colossal waste of time and money.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I, like a few others, hope your concerns do not come to pass. I won't put a date on any one event ( I believe there will be many dominoes, The first fall? ) but I am quite certain there are bad things on our horizon. So I prepare. While I don't share your religious convictions, I admire your tenacity in yours. Watch your six.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a life insurance policy that would provide burial for me and provide my wife a several years of replacement income - because I know life is NOT going to just go on


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> BUT the worst ones and the ones that I wish would just shut up are the ones that are saying life is just going to go on and NOTHING is every going to happen.... MAYBE (I doubt it) but MAYBE you are right -if so why are you even here...if you are going to preach against prepping or make fun of it?? why talk others out of doing it???
> 
> REALLY, if you think life is JUST GOING TO GO ON - your time would be better spent doing other things....
> 
> ישו הוא אדון


I realize this isn't directed at me but I want to mention I kinda fall into both camps.

I live in Florida, so I know full well something will happen sooner or later ... only the scale of it is unknown. I also like guns & gear, the outdoors and strive to continually build my life/survival/readiness skill set. That makes prepping a fun hobby and natural extension of what already interests me.

On the flip side, I don't believe the sky is falling (now or anytime in the foreseeable future). Though I love reading post apocalyptic/dystopian fiction, I don't believe that America will ever mirror the works of A. American, Matt Bracken, James Wesley Rawles, etc in my lifetime. But, but, but ... that doesn't mean what I have for my realistic scenarios won't carry me through the first stages of such *events* should they ever materialize. Case in point, I was at Costco this week stocking up on some daily staples, medium and long term supplies and a hundred pack of forever stamps. If I really thought it was going to implode this month I wouldn't have bought all those stamps ... for me (and I bet many others) it's all about balance.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I realize this isn't directed at me but I want to mention I kinda fall into both camps.
> 
> I live in Florida, so I know full well something will happen sooner or later ... only the scale of it is unknown. I also like guns & gear, the outdoors and strive to continually build my life/survival/readiness skill set. That makes prepping a fun hobby and natural extension of what already interests me.
> 
> On the flip side, I don't believe the sky is falling (now or anytime in the foreseeable future). Though I love reading post apocalyptic/dystopian fiction, I don't believe that America will ever mirror the works of A. American, Matt Bracken, James Wesley Rawles, etc in my lifetime. But, but, but ... that doesn't mean what I have for my realistic scenarios won't carry me through the first stages of such *events* should they ever materialize. Case in point, I was at Costco this week stocking up on some daily staples, medium and long term supplies and a hundred pack of forever stamps. If I really thought it was going to implode this month I wouldn't have bought all those stamps ... for me (and I bet many others) it's all about balance.


I redid the surface of my driveway - If everything crashes that was a waste BUT - as I have said many times... I live as if things will go on forever BUT I take care of things like the crash is going to happen soon...

Good choice on getting the stamps - have you ever seen THE POSTMAN movie...lol..


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

If nothing happens life will go on as usual. If something happens I doubt the internet will stay up for long because the powers that be will not want an information tool that is not in their control running during troubled times. Looks at some of the other nations when they have experienced trouble the first thing they do is shut down the internet access in their country. Ours would be no different.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If nothing happens that would be great. And many people used this one to take a serious look at their preps. I found several weaknesses and made moves to correct them. And if I does happen the world won't stop all at once imo. It will be the first domino.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

then your prediction failed-as was predicted by a few others including me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I found several weaknesses and made moves to correct them.


Me too

I am glad I took a good look...

I hope the folks that were whining "OH WE ARE TIRED OF THE SHMITA", "YOU CHRISTIANS HAVE NO PROOF", BLAH BLAH BLAH - at least took a moment to review their preps and plans

I doubt it - a few of them seemed like angry little elfs


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

because we don't need to be told every day in a new thread about something that we already know IS NOT DOING TO HAPPEN-
to some of us every time we turn around some one somewhere is telling us that the end of everything we know is going to happen tomorrow or next week or next month after oh about 30 years you kind of get callous about it.
we aren't stupid, we can see signs and can think rational about events you know -we are preppers too ding dong.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Me too
> 
> I am glad I took a good look...
> 
> ...


You are starting to show signs of projection.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> because we don't need to be told every day in a new thread about something that we already know IS NOT DOING TO HAPPEN-
> to some of us every time we turn around some one somewhere is telling us that the end of everything we know is going to happen tomorrow or next week or next month after oh about 30 years you kind of get callous about it.
> we aren't stupid, we can see signs and can think rational about events you know -we are preppers too ding dong.


Wait - somebody is talking about something that might happen that requires you to prep..ON A PREPPER FORUM...

Medic, I usually like your posts and thoughts... however if you are "callous" and this is getting old and you do not need to see it every day...

i would suggest a few *PUSH AWAYS*.... You know - PUSH YOUR BUTT AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER TABLE and stop reading the forum


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> You are starting to show signs of projection.


Psychological projection is a defense mechanism people subconsciously employ in order to cope with difficult feelings or emotions. Psychological projection involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings.

Are you saying being an elf is undesirable?? Do not let Santa know that


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Psychological projection is a defense mechanism people subconsciously employ in order to cope with difficult feelings or emotions. Psychological projection involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings.
> 
> Are you saying being an elf is undesirable?? Do not let Santa know that


being an angry little one is. I mean if you are going to be an angry elf you may as well be a big elf so people wont mess with you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that is also what we call preaching to the choir dude.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Wait - somebody is talking about something that might happen that requires you to prep..ON A PREPPER FORUM...
> 
> Medic, I usually like your posts and thoughts... however if you are "callous" and this is getting old and you do not need to see it every day...
> 
> i would suggest a few *PUSH AWAYS*.... You know - PUSH YOUR BUTT AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER TABLE and stop reading the forum


sorry, I meant this is what we call preaching to the choir


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I planned on taking some pistol practice today, just in case MM's scenario occurs. But last night my water heater crapped out all over the basement, so today I am dealing with my own miniature S hitting the F. Glug, glug...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I planned on taking some pistol practice today, just in case MM's scenario occurs. But last night my water heater crapped out all over the basement, so today I am dealing with my own miniature S hitting the F. Glug, glug...


Sorry to hear about your troubles, the good thing about that is you will have a brand new vessel to keep clean water in should you need it at any point in the near future. A lot of people never flush their water heater out and end up with about 5 gallons of sediment in their tank.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

BUT the worst ones and the ones that I wish would just shut up are the ones that are saying life is just going to go on and NOTHING is every going to happen.... MAYBE (I doubt it) but MAYBE you are right -if so why are you even here...if you are going to preach against prepping or make fun of it?? why talk others out of doing it???

REALLY, if you think life is JUST GOING TO GO ON - your time would be better spent doing other things....


What you and several others fail to realize is that we're not against prepping. We're not against making predictions or inteligence estimates based on hard evidence. What a lot of us object to are folks using "historical writings and previous events " to make dire predictions of what you " think is going to happen.

If you would have linked your prediction to real world events that can be documented from real verifiable sources then estimates of the situation can be made with a fair amount of certainty. but the information you have presented (and I don't doubt you believe in it) is based on your interpretations of a book that more than two thirds of the world gives little or no credence to.

And for how we use our time and your desire for us to shut up, Well I guess you're entitled to your wishes. Not that they're going to come true, but everybody deserves to have hopes and dreams.

But hey how about those Pats last night


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> ...But hey how about those Pats last night


I'm always glad that Football season is here. Fall means great weather, hunting, Football, Baseball and NASCAR winding down and Hockey starting.

I don't care what team you like or dislike or if you hate Tom Brady. If I'm building a freakin QB from scratch, Tom Brady is my template.

And for all you tough guys who thinks he's a pus. Well I'm here to tell you, I thought I was a tough guy until I got to know some NFL players and saw them workout. I wouldn't want to fight a modern day NFL punter let alone most other position players. (kickers don't count, most are idiots)

Good game!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> BUT the worst ones and the ones that I wish would just shut up are the ones that are saying life is just going to go on and NOTHING is every going to happen.... MAYBE (I doubt it) but MAYBE you are right -if so why are you even here...if you are going to preach against prepping or make fun of it?? why talk others out of doing it???
> 
> REALLY, if you think life is JUST GOING TO GO ON - your time would be better spent doing other things....
> 
> ...


I understand you HATE Christians and that you are new on here.. but that does not cover up for your unwillingness to do due diligence... if you bothered to review some of my past posts along with a few other peoples post you would see that there is plenty of non-biblical facts to show a possible economic collapse.

Let me school you on some basics... K



Real Old Man said:


> What a lot of us object to are folks using "historical writings and previous events " to make dire predictions of what you " think is going to happen.


 historical writings like past market trends and how there seems to be a market crash/correction every 7 years. Again if you did a little research you would not be making these little mistakes and I would not have to WASTE my time replying to your silly self absorbed anti Christ posts



Real Old Man said:


> If you would have linked your prediction to real world events that can be documented from real verifiable sources then estimates of the situation can be made with a fair amount of certainty.


several people have link info to past events and past trends - WHAT THE HELL DO YOU WANT.. do you need a personal thread to school you on the fact that at some point a collapse caused by economics will happen - unless you can pony up the $157,000 that we all owe to china and the fed



Real Old Man said:


> more than two thirds of the world gives little or no credence to.


 I would guess that 90% do not care what it says... HOWEVER the amount of people that do not think it is true does not mean it is not true... there is no correlation between might/right or believers make truth... A thing is either true because it is true regardless of the number of people that believe it... or we would all think the earth was flat like the atheists use to teach years ago



Real Old Man said:


> how about those Pats last night


I am a Dolphins fan - not something I am proud to admit but there it is

Here is my advise to you and people of your ILK... when you see the Jewish temple rebuild, a 7 year peace treaty signed, a one world form of payment, a requirement for a MARK to buy and sell, The Temple made desolate by a world LEADER, and Christians starting to be rounded up and killed... read the bible with a new understanding...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

funny about historical trends. Historical Chart Gallery: Market Indexes - StockCharts.com - Free Charts

varies from two to right at sixteen years. I really don't need some half baked theories when a 3 minute google search will show what the real trends have been for the last century.

Again I don't begrudge you your misconceived notions. You're welcome to them. But it might be better not to try and brow beat the rest of us into signing on to drinking your brand of kool aid


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> But it might be better not to try and brow beat the rest of us into signing on to drinking your brand of kool aid


willfully ignorant


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am going to ask you guys one time...

play nice or leave the sand box go over to the monkey bars and leave each other alone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I tried to get them talking some football....

(But no one listens to me anymore)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Lock the thread...lock the thread...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

it is too late, I already got ya


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

MM,It seems like you get along with no one here.why don't you just block some of the ones you don't like here,like me for a start.I'm blocking you.bye bye.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> MM,It seems like you get along with no one here.why don't you just block some of the ones you don't like here,like me for a start.I'm blocking you.bye bye.


MM and I get along just fine. He is no more religious than many of the people who founded this country. He believes strongly, I respect that.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I tried to get them talking some football....
> 
> (But no one listens to me anymore)


You said hockey too. One of the boys went to his first hockey practice last night. It was a bit painful watching him try to figure out ice skating and hockey at the same time. I did see that hockey people seem to be passionate about thier sport and grow out of that passion less than other sports. His small team has 4 coaches and all have what looks like a true love for the sport. The boy is hooked. Way to much sand and sun where I grew up for hockey so I now have a lot to learn.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Lock the thread...lock the thread...


MM I am curious to read your take on Glen Beck. I used to listen to him and a few other talk show hosts until (i believe) their message got lost in their daily shock jockeying.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> MM and I get along just fine. He is no more religious than many of the people who founded this country. He believes strongly, I respect that.


I respect this too.no offense.I am a christian as well.but,some time ago admin on this board stated that there would not be a religious area on this board.and for good reason.look at all the in fighting going on.there was a mass exodus from this board a while back and do we really want this to happen again?.we are here to learn from each other and our triumphs and fails.
not to fight each other.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> ...look at all the in fighting going on...there was a mass exodus from this board a while back and do we really want this to happen again?


Was that why all those people left? If anything should bring people TOGETHER, it is humanity's search for understanding of the infinite.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll take the blame for this.

Yes, there are rules, but I view it like the speed limit. Ten over the limit never gets me a ticket, but twenty will sure earn me a ticket.

Maybe I should look at it like discharging a weapon inside the city limits.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Well life will go on. I for one will have seen the holes in my preps and corrected some issues. I am more prepared now then I was 2 weeks ago and will have a few more things taken care of by COB tomorrow. I made pancakes (from scratch) last night for dinner... we are going to pick up a few more things of baking powder and salt
> 
> It has been interesting doing these T Minus posts... A few of you have had the opinion that it is good to set a date and prepped for it so you get ready, some others think it might happen and have gotten on board, a couple of folks have taken this opportunity to put down Christians and poke fun at their believes, and others are just OK WHATEVER,
> 
> ...


He will come like a thief in the night is what I have heard.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Was that why all those people left? If anything should bring people TOGETHER, it is humanity's search for understanding of the infinite.


To put it in perspective,no,that's not why people left for tos.the reason was that some people (I will not name names)just couldn't or wouldn't stop antagonizing others here....I get along quite well there with them.take it this way,if SHTF,would you want to fight amongst yourselves or the common enemy?.who is the enemy?.us v them or all of us v them?.we are all in this together.why let it tear us apart?.we need to work together,not apart.
I take religion quite seriously as well.I just don't come here to get it crammed down my throat when I log in.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

For some people to come to such quick conclusions of others I think those unnamed should learn to listen. I have been accused of not being a man of God here...I don't care that is between myself and God. Egos are a batch


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I prep so that my life *WILL* continue as usual.
The rest of the world could be in shambles, but if I've planned correctly, I don't expect to suffer much.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a life insurance policy that would provide burial for me and provide my wife a several years of replacement income - because I know life is NOT going to just go on


What does your policy say regarding force majeure acts of war and civil disobedience?

Force majeure - or vis major - meaning "superior force", is also known as cas fortuit or casus fortuitus "chance occurrence,


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Well life will go on. I for one will have seen the holes in my preps and corrected some issues. I am more prepared now then I was 2 weeks ago and will have a few more things taken care of by COB tomorrow. I made pancakes (from scratch) last night for dinner... we are going to pick up a few more things of baking powder and salt
> 
> It has been interesting doing these T Minus posts... A few of you have had the opinion that it is good to set a date and prepped for it so you get ready, some others think it might happen and have gotten on board, a couple of folks have taken this opportunity to put down Christians and poke fun at their believes, and others are just OK WHATEVER,
> 
> ...


I honestly don't have any idea what's "projected' or whatever. Tomorrow will be just like today, except it's a Saturday so I will not go to work... instead I will go out and enjoy a lovely fall day on my bicycle with my wife close by. Or, it won't.

I find it no more likely that something big is going to happen tomorrow than I do that it will happen Sunday, or Monday...

EVENTUALLY, be that tomorrow or years from now, something big WILL happen, and when it does we will deal with it.

I don't buy the whole "prognostication/projection/prophecy" thing at all, not even a little... but as I have said before, if it gets people into the right mindset and prepped, then it''s probably a good thing in the end... because something WILL happen some day, and being prepped is better than not.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> if it gets people into the right mindset and prepped, then it''s probably a good thing in the end... because something WILL happen some day, and being prepped is better than not.


Agreed... but caution must be emphasized. If you scare the sheep too much, and the result doesn't live up to the hype in their heads, they could sour to the whole thing and lose all foresight.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me in the least if nothing happens. 

If I was going to make a major move, I would spread rumors about a specific date, and watch who says what. I would then let that date pass to discredit those making predictions. I would then wait until everyone settles down and strike a month or so later... when it's least expected.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

*Semper Fi Bro*

Well,It is going to happen. No one knows when, but someone knows how. There's two ways to contemplate. 1- no civilization has ever worked,and as can be seen -civilization is on a present down turn just as has always happened in history. Civilizations end but the people keep going. Then some smart ass pops up and propose the whole stupid things all over again and--in a few centuries, bang. that one goes to hell in a hand basket just all all before it. Today's civilizations have been a dismal failure and there's proof all around. I recommend don't be looking at, when civilization will fail, but rather it already has. Civilizations fail over a period of time far greater then then what it takes to found one. So, be careful not to be fooled. One sign is the migratory situation going on presently in Europe. If that's civilization working someone has a weird presence of mind. Western civilizations are declining slower that others because their resources are still coming from the ones that got robbed, and this robbery is commonly called, "colonialism".

The worst thing that has happened on planet earth in the last 2000 years is western colonialism. The robbery is now coming home to roost. It's going to cost many times more to repair then what it gained from the robbery, so much so the price will be to great to pay. The robbed now want payback. The western systems in place today will suffer the consequences of historical greed. Or, they'll have to refuse help to those robbed and let then starve. In this one case- one can see civilization in a state of failure. Civilizations fail on exactly what it takes to found a civilization, there fore, failure becomes a must, no getting around it. Not one civilization so far has survived itself. Think about it- killing thousands of islanders to get control of spices discovered on their islands---just to enhance the flavor of food. Think again--at the mindset of those who willingly traded lives just so their food tastes better. This is the system you've all inherited. And, that has not changed an iota, not a jot--except now its merely something else such as oil or metals.

2- The second reason for the failure of all systems on the planet is---- the return of JC- who in his life didn't condone all these civilized goings on, because he knew that don't work and proposed a different course, which is. the taste of food does not outweigh the lives of people etc. And, the reason his ideas bring the present systems to their ending is---people finally figure this out, with the help of a few individuals here-----> https://sites.google.com/site/oldseers (or goggle Old Seers) . Now someones knows. It;'s going to be hard for all to comprehend, but you'll have to apply the brain power to figure it out. And, it will take you time as this sort of thing is not easily understood. The ones that will have the most hardships for understanding will be the deeply religious.

When this information brings the present systems to a close depends upon how many floks figure it our, how fast or slow as they may be, and when they want to do something about it. It will take the average person about 1 year to get it figured out to an understanding, it will take most a lot longer. What will inhibit one's understanding rate will be "disbelief". 
The rudiments of JC's way works through people, not governments or established religions, as all are found to be going the wrong way, and what that means is, Christianity is not what floks were led to believe it is. If you're going to wait for JC to tune up physically--that's not going to happen. Christianity is a "knowing of the people about the people". In other terms---the people get to know the people in a way that they didn't see before.. The rudiments of JC works from within the person, and then from person to person. Everyone has been born with it, bar none, It's noting more then one's own human side --opposite that of which is one's own animal side. On planet earth the rudiments of the animal mind rule, not the human mind. That means that what is commonly regarded as human may very will not be. The thing for each individual to figure out is---have "You" been fooled. And if you find you've been fooled then you'll very well know that all governments and religions have been fooled, and that then, gets passed to you. 
You'll find on our site there is no place to listed to send money. We aren't establishing any religion. We aren't building any churches. We aren"t creating any congregations. We aren't asking for anything. So, get your thinking covers on and get to it, valuable time is passing. If you think us crackpots, that's OK, JC was considered a crackpot--it goes with the territory.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Old Seer said:


> Well,It is going to happen. No one knows when, but someone knows how. There's two ways to contemplate. 1- no civilization has ever worked,and as can be seen -civilization is on a present down turn just as has always happened in history. Civilizations end but the people keep going. Then some smart ass pops up and propose the whole stupid things all over again and--in a few centuries, bang. that one goes to hell in a hand basket just all all before it. Today's civilizations have been a dismal failure and there's proof all around. I recommend don't be looking at, when civilization will fail, but rather it already has. Civilizations fail over a period of time far greater then then what it takes to found one. So, be careful not to be fooled. One sign is the migratory situation going on presently in Europe. If that's civilization working someone has a weird presence of mind. Western civilizations are declining slower that others because their resources are still coming from the ones that got robbed, and this robbery is commonly called, "colonialism".
> 
> The worst thing that has happened on planet earth in the last 2000 years is western colonialism. The robbery is now coming home to roost. It's going to cost many times more to repair then what it gained from the robbery, so much so the price will be to great to pay. The robbed now want payback. The western systems in place today will suffer the consequences of historical greed. Or, they'll have to refuse help to those robbed and let then starve. In this one case- one can see civilization in a state of failure. Civilizations fail on exactly what it takes to found a civilization, there fore, failure becomes a must, no getting around it. Not one civilization so far has survived itself. Think about it- killing thousands of islanders to get control of spices discovered on their islands---just to enhance the flavor of food. Think again--at the mindset of those who willingly traded lives just so their food tastes better. This is the system you've all inherited. And, that has not changed an iota, not a jot--except now its merely something else such as oil or metals.
> 
> ...


Hey Will, do you have a relative on here?
I generally disregard and ignore anyone who thinks they have it all figured out.
There is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

I did not say or make any claim relative to, we know everything. If you check my first sentence it specifically relates to, "we don't". What we do know is what we've studied for quite some time to reach our conclusions. If you check our website you'll find ''What we are". We are not to be taken as correct or incorrect--that determination is to be made by any who study what we present. One thing we have learned over time is---don't criticize until information has been studied. We know there is "nothing new under the sun", but we do know there are things under the sun that have been unknown and other things not known that have become known. From much contemplation and teamwork we present our conclusions to others for their analysis for acceptance or rejection. A Seer is one who "see's", and from study we see. What we see we show others, not to be true or false for others, but it's for them to agree or not agree. We are not authoritarians, competitors, or superiors and predators.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

so are you like the papa smurf?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I like these posts because it makes me review just where I stand in comparison.. Not good in all areas so from that aspect keep em coming!

1895gunner


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

“Teacher,” said John, “we saw a man driving out demons in your name and we told him to stop, because he was not one of us.”
“Do not stop him,” Jesus said. “No one who does a miracle in my name can in the next moment say anything bad about me, for whoever is not against us is for us. I tell you the truth, anyone who gives you a cup of water in my name because you belong to Christ will certainly not lose his reward.”
–Mark 9:38-41, NIV


I used the NIV for the more modern folk,and the KJV is just so old fashioned


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Old Seer said:


> Well,It is going to happen. No one knows when, but someone knows how. There's two ways to contemplate. 1- no civilization has ever worked,and as can be seen -civilization is on a present down turn just as has always happened in history. Civilizations end but the people keep going. Then some smart ass pops up and propose the whole stupid things all over again and--in a few centuries, bang. that one goes to hell in a hand basket just all all before it. Today's civilizations have been a dismal failure and there's proof all around. I recommend don't be looking at, when civilization will fail, but rather it already has. Civilizations fail over a period of time far greater then then what it takes to found one. So, be careful not to be fooled. One sign is the migratory situation going on presently in Europe. If that's civilization working someone has a weird presence of mind. Western civilizations are declining slower that others because their resources are still coming from the ones that got robbed, and this robbery is commonly called, "colonialism".
> 
> The worst thing that has happened on planet earth in the last 2000 years is western colonialism. The robbery is now coming home to roost. It's going to cost many times more to repair then what it gained from the robbery, so much so the price will be to great to pay. The robbed now want payback. The western systems in place today will suffer the consequences of historical greed. Or, they'll have to refuse help to those robbed and let then starve. In this one case- one can see civilization in a state of failure. Civilizations fail on exactly what it takes to found a civilization, there fore, failure becomes a must, no getting around it. Not one civilization so far has survived itself. Think about it- killing thousands of islanders to get control of spices discovered on their islands---just to enhance the flavor of food. Think again--at the mindset of those who willingly traded lives just so their food tastes better. This is the system you've all inherited. And, that has not changed an iota, not a jot--except now its merely something else such as oil or metals.
> 
> ...


Huh? 4 Paragraphs to say...........?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Huh? 4 Paragraphs to say...........?


Yeah, he lost me too. I quit reading after the second paragraph.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

*No*

There are no leaders in this group. Technically there is no organization. We are individuals that came together from common interest, and, unplanned. We are all retired and go about each our own affairs. A term such as Poppa Smurf would be a representation of all combined. There was a need at one time for an information coordinator to transfer ideas and input from all to each other. Actually, I didn't come here to post anything. I dropped by to see what was going on and came across Maine Marines post and made a post. What prompted me to post was--one factor has been overlooked by preppers, the failures and falseness of religion. If religions are false then the whole world would have to change, would it not. We found that "Christianity" is not what people think it is. there's more to it then just believing, there also has to be a knowing. We find from our study that there really are no true Christians, but we do find that most of those who claim to be Christians are very close or well on the way but always a bit misunderstanding of it's particulars.

The intention of my post was to say that, it's going to be a change in religion that will cause the the need for prepping, not the collapse of civilization, unless, one can see that the arrival of the knowledge of what proper Christianity is will cause the collapse of civilization. This is to say, that civilization doesn't end because of a destruction of itself, which is the usual case, but rather an outside unknown agent comes into the workings.

What we came to a realization of is, there are 3 states of mind that we all have, the animal mind, the neutral, and the human mind. The reason civilizations fail is because they are founded on the animal mind, and mixes with the human mind causing hypocritical venture. Considering that the animal mind is what is necessary for the maintenance of civil discourse civilization slowly dissolves itself, because it's the animal mind that is required for civilizations to be founded and exist. Christianity comes into the matter by understanding the states of mind and choosing one. One cannot choose neutral because it has no effect either way. We found that it's the Human mind itself that is Christianity. The human mind and Christianity are the same thing. If then, civilization is of the animal mind, and one subscribes to it, then one can be a pseudo christian but not a true Christian. The world social problems originate from the animal mind, there-fore then, civilization cannot ever solve social problems--because it is what creates the problems. What creates the problem cannot solve the problem.

Civilizations always enter into a predatory system. Over time a civil society devours itself. It's the same as a pride of lions having nothing to eat but each other. The 2008 financial situation shows this to be true. A few top predators gain control and deplete the system leaving the masses short of needs. This can only happen in-- an animal based society. 2008 was an example of a predator system devouring itself and this process cannot stop, if so, the system will collapse because predatorism is what it came to depend on for operating. This means what operates it also destroys it.

A small group of individuals found this, and is now forwarding this info to others. It will be religion that causes the collapse. So the prepping you all are doing may very well be needed.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I've only read the first 5 or 6 posts.

I think prepping for a specific date is a great way to gain focus in your preps. cuz I think it would definitely shift my focus toward things that matter most. for example, beans and rice instead of that fancy new hunting knife that I've been drooling over.

*So basically, I am in favor of threads where someone is saying "I'm prepping for a SHTF event that is going to happen on Sept xx, 20xx."*

I enjoy the 'back to basics' conversations that come out this.

just occurred to me this morning that a 'month end' approach to prepping could be as useful as it is for an outcome focused business.

At home, I don't attach specific dates to my predictions because if I predict a stock market crash for this monday, and it doesn't happen, well that destroys my credibility with my wife who is only somewhat supportive of my preps.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Old Seer said:


> There are no leaders in this group. Technically there is no organization. We are individuals that came together from common interest, and, unplanned. We are all retired and go about each our own affairs. A term such as Poppa Smurf would be a representation of all combined. There was a need at one time for an information coordinator to transfer ideas and input from all to each other. Actually, I didn't come here to post anything. I dropped by to see what was going on and came across Maine Marines post and made a post. What prompted me to post was--one factor has been overlooked by preppers, the failures and falseness of religion. If religions are false then the whole world would have to change, would it not. We found that "Christianity" is not what people think it is. there's more to it then just believing, there also has to be a knowing. We find from our study that there really are no true Christians, but we do find that most of those who claim to be Christians are very close or well on the way but always a bit misunderstanding of it's particulars.
> 
> The intention of my post was to say that, it's going to be a change in religion that will cause the the need for prepping, not the collapse of civilization, unless, one can see that the arrival of the knowledge of what proper Christianity is will cause the collapse of civilization. This is to say, that civilization doesn't end because of a destruction of itself, which is the usual case, but rather an outside unknown agent comes into the workings.
> 
> ...


so there is not group or team or what ever
.
Ok that explains everything,you may carry on now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If anyone gets to thinking that all is well in the World, just check out the news!
DRUDGE REPORT 2016®


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> so there is not group or team or what ever
> .
> Ok that explains everything,you may carry on now.


Any "grouping" is done, the study is over(it ended in the summer of 1992). There's no point in hanging out if there's no reason to. We are not Christians, but we know what it is. Like everyone else we do our best to be as human as is "allowed". The systems as they are on the planet do not allow one to be human on a continuous bases. The animal still rules and as long as it does it will interfere with one's striving to be properly Human/Christian. So, we go about--each returning to their own life as they see it or want to make it. We now, have made the choice, but bear in mind, that choice is not entirely ours, or one's own to make. There are powers in the world that are greater then one's self, and these powers still run things that interfere with one's own determinations.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You speak in such a way that is reminiscent of proclaiming prophesy, and use the royal "we" far too often.
Most folks who speak like that are often found to be paranoid delusionals with acute superiority complexes.
Without subjecting you to significant psychological evaluation, it would be difficult to properly determine if this is true in your case.
As long as you're not offering Kool-aide, I supposed you're harmless enough.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> You speak in such a way that is reminiscent of proclaiming prophesy, and use the royal "we" far too often.
> Most folks who speak like that are often found to be paranoid delusionals with acute superiority complexes.
> Without subjecting you to significant psychological evaluation, it would be difficult to properly determine if this is true in your case.
> As long as you're not offering Kool-aide, I supposed you're harmless enough.


Take care, Kauboy. I saw the banning-drone fly over.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey don't bring me into this. I don't care for your use of labels either.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A younger guy at work bought a Harley, I said you don't ride much of late. He said," life happens."


----------

